# zu zweit an 2 pc,s zockn



## Fockich (22. März 2012)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

ich will mit nem kumpel zusammen zockn, 

und das auf zwei compi,s

ohne internet, und w-lan( da er nur nen surf-stick in seiner wohnung hat)

gibt es ne möglichkeit das wir nen schönen zockerabend( zu zweit an zwei pc,s ) starten können?

egal ob renn, oder shooter...

hauptsache grafik und spielspass 

lg


----------



## onslaught (22. März 2012)

Cross-over Netzwerkkabel rein, Netzwerkadresse einstellen -> 192.168.xxx.1 und 192.168.xxx.2 subnetz bleibt gleich, 255. usw, dann findet ihr euch in der Netzwerkumgebung und könnt Loszocken. 1 hostet, erstellt ein Netzwerkspiel(Server), und der andere tritt bei, und schon rummst es


----------



## Fockich (22. März 2012)

danke für die schnelle antwort...

hast du auch ein paar spiele-empfehlungen???

also am liebsten währe mir für jedes genre ein favorit 

so drei titel währen schon sehr hilfreich

 danke schonmal


----------



## onslaught (22. März 2012)

Musst du die erst noch kaufen 

Conflict Denied Ops hat zwei Spieler Charakter, die müssen sich gegenseitig helfen und zusammenarbeiten. das wär das interessanteste,
ansonsten gehen ja alle Spiele die ein Lan-Modus haben. Ich spiel ja nur Shooter (nicht die neuesten) da fallen mir Battlefield2 ein, auch gegen Bots, und die UT-Reihe, oder ET-Quake Wars


----------



## Professor Frink (22. März 2012)

Portal 2 macht zu zweit ne Menge laune, achte aber drauf dass es unbedingt ein Crossoverkabel ist, KEIN normales Lankabel.
Lass dir von keinem Mediamarktfuzzi einreden dass das dasselbe wäre. Alternative wären 2 normale Lankabel an einem Switch (kost so 15-20€).

Gruß


----------



## Fockich (22. März 2012)

naja, gute grafik ist mir wichtig...

mich würde ne liste mit spielen die so funktionieren interessieren, da ich noch ne menge games bei mir zuhause rumliegen hab zb.: race driver grid, command & conquer usw.

allerdings würde mich auch interressieren welche aktuellen spiele ich mit meinem kumpel zockn kann...


----------



## onslaught (22. März 2012)

> Alternative wären 2 normale Lankabel an einem Switch (kost so 15-20€).



Jep ist mir auch grad noch eingefallen, wenn das Material schon da ist, n switch kriegste schon unter 10 €

Mit aktuellen Games ist das so ne Sache, mit dem Lan-Modus mein ich...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

Unreal Tournament, 2003, unreal 2
Tactical Ops
Counterstrike bis v 1,5 ohne Steam
Trackmania 
Age of Empires 2 oder 3
C&C
bf1942 , desertcombat, Vietnam usw.
blobby volley
nfs shift
grid 
quake
gta 2 ^^
serious sam
Ricochet ist auch ganz witzig ^^
Quake natürlich, fehlt auf keiner Lan PArty im grossen Stil ^^

Halt alles ältere Spiele die eigentlich übers LAN ohne Inet laufen müssten.

btw: wieso hat der ein Stick? Ist doch schlussendlich fast teurer als nen Anschluss + Modem.. Naja ist ja seine Sache xD.


Kurz geglubscht/Quick peek@Ricochet - YouTube

ich würde einfach zuvor bereits abmachen was gezockt wird, dann kann auch alles schön installiert werden (Version abmachen, patches bereithalten ^^) das mache ich vor anstehenden Lanparty's immer, da es schade ist den halben Abend damit zu verbringen die Games zu crpatchen auf die selbe Version bringen usw. 

Viel Spass dann beim Daddeln ^^


----------



## Eftilon (22. März 2012)

Warcraft3 nicht vergessen  Funktioniert sogar ohne CD in der schublade und unterstützt Full HD auflösung, allerdings nur wenn man den letzten patch drauf hat glaube ich. Macht auf jeden fall grossen spass wenn nman Fantasy strategie mag.


eftilon


----------



## KonterSchock (23. März 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Warcraft3 nicht vergessen  Funktioniert sogar ohne CD in der schublade und unterstützt Full HD auflösung, allerdings nur wenn man den letzten patch drauf hat glaube ich. Macht auf jeden fall grossen spass wenn nman Fantasy strategie mag.
> 
> 
> eftilon



oder man beachtet das hier 
how to change warcraft resolution for HD screen - YouTube das FUNTZT!


----------



## KonterSchock (23. März 2012)

Call of Duty 4 
BF2BC
BF3 
C&C Stunde null
Warcraft3FT

meine empfehlung.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2012)

Dawn of War 1 + 2
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Sins of a Solar Empire
Borderlands
Anno 1404 Venedig
Left 4 Dead 2
Company of Heroes


----------



## Supeq (23. März 2012)

Warcraft 3 (Strategie)
TrackMania 2 (Renn)
Quake 1 (Shooter)

... geht ab


----------



## Dragonix (23. März 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Portal 2 macht zu zweit ne Menge laune, achte aber drauf dass es unbedingt ein Crossoverkabel ist, KEIN normales Lankabel.
> Lass dir von keinem Mediamarktfuzzi einreden dass das dasselbe wäre. Alternative wären 2 normale Lankabel an einem Switch (kost so 15-20€).
> 
> Gruß


 
Kurze Anmerkung diesbezüglich: Gigabit Hardware erkennt automatisch, ob ein gekreutztes Kabel vorliegt oder nicht und "kreutzt" notfalls selber. Ein Crosskabel ist bei Gigabit Hardware also nicht mehr nötigt (wie es sich aber bei Gigabit <--> Nicht-gigabit verhält, weiß ich nicht).

Nachzulesen z. B. bei Crosskabel

@Topic:
Resident Evil 5 wär evtl noch was.
Bei allen Steam spielen auf den Offlinemodus achten..


----------



## milesdavis (23. März 2012)

Counter Strike 1.6 oder Source nicht zu vergessen! Ein ewiger Klassiker!


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2012)

Apropo Steam, Alien Swarm ist zwar eigentlich für 4 Leute, macht zu zweit aber auch Laune und ist kostenlos.


----------

